# POTM Poll



## Nikon Fan (Apr 26, 2005)

Here are your choices for this months' photo of the month competition.  To see the actual pictures please look at the thread in the themes section lable "Photo of the Month March 22-April22.  The photos are numbered 1-9 starting with the three Unimaxium nominated, and so on.  So they are in order according to how they were nominated.  Titles and the photographer are listed next to the ones that I could figure out   Happy voting, poll closes on April 29th.


----------



## Corry (Apr 26, 2005)

Ummmm...there's no poll!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 26, 2005)

Poll's up now...sorry got a phone call in the middle of posting..


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 26, 2005)

well I voted I voted I voted yay!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention, if you know whose pics #'s 2 and 3 are and what they are titled please post.  I searched for them but no luck


----------



## pursuer (Apr 26, 2005)

Number 3 is Canon Fan's the title of the post was "your day could be worse" and the second one is mine, "iridescent sunset"


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 26, 2005)

my vote has been cast


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 28, 2005)

Reminder voting ends tommorow!!! Close race at this point


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

good work amanda, i wanted to post this poll, but ive been cramming for exams. thanks for coming through!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 28, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> good work amanda, i wanted to post this poll, but ive been cramming for exams. thanks for coming through!!!!



No prob man, I know you'll have my back when it's my turn to cram


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrats DigitalMatt!!! This first winner of Photo of the Month   Here is the winning picture:


----------

